# After tads morph into frogs, what to keep them in?



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

Im still new to the breeding thing... my first good clutch of eggs had 5 in it. I have 2 tadpoles. one is getting ready to pop its front legs, the other is just now showing his rear legs. My other 2 clutches all died. =/ but my frogs seem to lay eggs every 2-3 weeks.

any ways, the one frog is getting ready to go into a morphing container i have built. but after it morphs out, what should I keep them in?

I guess itll be pretty long term,, till spring.. Are there big quarenteen containers for sale somewhere? or what should i use? ideas?

thanks!


----------



## rotarymagic (Mar 4, 2008)

fleshatomb said:


> Im still new to the breeding thing... my first good clutch of eggs had 5 in it. I have 2 tadpoles. one is getting ready to pop its front legs, the other is just now showing his rear legs. My other 2 clutches all died. =/ but my frogs seem to lay eggs every 2-3 weeks.
> 
> any ways, the one frog is getting ready to go into a morphing container i have built. but after it morphs out, what should I keep them in?
> 
> ...


Probably gonna get flak for this...

Semi-longterm raising of froglets can be done in sterlite sweaterboxes with wet papertowel substrate and some hiding places/leaves/etc...

poke some smaller holes in the lid for ventilation... you'll have to take care to prevent pinhead crickets and fruitflies from crawling out...

best of luck.. I kept 2 juvie chocolate leucs in one for over 6 months with several hiding places till they were old enough to go in with adults..

Change the paper towel pretty often as it'll get nasty rather quickly...


I'm thinking if you REALLY had to do this.. i.e. had hundreds of morphed frogs and space was a serious concern... you could get a "christmas tree storage bin" thats roughly the footprint of a 75gallon tank, but only like 10 or so inches high for around $25 from walmart and house a bunch of young frogs in it with ample hiding places and wet paper towel.. just make sure they all get enough to eat. You may take some losses though so be aware and once again make sure there are LOTS of hiding places to break line of sight.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

I use the plastic sweater boxes also for temporary containers. I don't bother with air holes though, IMO there is plenty of air exchange where the lid meets the container. Also, take a good look at the box that you purchase, some brands are more FF proof than the others.

The x-mas tree box sounds interesting. I have seen others use larger clear plastic tubs with a well fitting lid.


----------



## rotarymagic (Mar 4, 2008)

asilsdorf said:


> I use the plastic sweater boxes also for temporary containers. I don't bother with air holes though, IMO there is plenty of air exchange where the lid meets the container. Also, take a good look at the box that you purchase, some brands are more FF proof than the others.
> 
> The x-mas tree box sounds interesting. I have seen others use larger clear plastic tubs with a well fitting lid.


Man... for awhile I used one of those xmas tree boxes to house a snake neck turtle for awhile lol.. I hooked my canister filter to it and bam I was in business.. ran a 20high screen top across the middle for my basking lap and UVB fixture.. had a turtle dock and some under ground caves... even though it ended up bowing alittle, it continued to hold water for a year then I sold the turtle when I was moving..


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I just use 190 oz. containers for rearing. I put sphagnum in the bottom, some leaf litter in, and a cutting of Pothos. Works rather well. I can seed it with springtails, and keep humidity high without problem. I put 4 leuc froglets in each and they work well for months.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

MonarchzMan said:


> I just use 190 oz. containers for rearing. I put sphagnum in the bottom, some leaf litter in, and a cutting of Pothos. Works rather well. I can seed it with springtails, and keep humidity high without problem. I put 4 leuc froglets in each and they work well for months.



Josh's Frogs - 190 oz. Quarantine/Temporary Enclosure & Lid - Quarantine/Temporary Enclosures

those are what your using? i thought they might be too small to keep a single frog in for a long while? Im raising tincs.

How wide is it? about 7"?


I dont think id do the big xmas box iddea.... just too much... but a steralite container was my first idea... I just reallly dont have the room for this stuff, lol... but ill have to find it.


Thanks for the ideas! 

BTW! QUESTION! What kind of local dead leafs would be good to collect for leaf litter? Does it matter?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

fleshatomb said:


> Josh's Frogs - 190 oz. Quarantine/Temporary Enclosure & Lid - Quarantine/Temporary Enclosures
> 
> those are what your using? i thought they might be too small to keep a single frog in for a long while? Im raising tincs.
> 
> How wide is it? about 7"?


Yep, I even get them from Josh too, lol. They're about 10-11" in diameter and about 6" tall. For froglets, they're fine. I could keep the leucs in there for 6 or 7 months, I'd guess, until they got a bit big, then I'd thin them out to a pair per container. Tincs would be fine for at least 3-4 months, if not longer. They shouldn't be permanent housing, but they can do well for several months.



> BTW! QUESTION! What kind of local dead leafs would be good to collect for leaf litter? Does it matter?


I use Oak because it breaks down slowly. If you use other species, they'll break down faster. When collecting leaf litter, though, you need to make sure it comes from an area free of pesticides, and you'll want to disinfect them as well (boiling them works).


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

Instead of posting a new topic...

When I move the morphing tad from the tadpole container to morphing tank, will straight spring water be okay? or should I add a almond leaf to it as well for the tanins and such? (my current tadpole tank is spring water with almond leaf)


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I keep my tadpoles in plastic cups until they are about ready to pop their front legs. Then I put them in a ziploc container that has very little water in it (just pour in what they're in, then maybe add a little more). I tip that container so that the froglet can walk up on land. Then once it's absorbed most of its tail, I put it into the rearing container. No standing water in the rearing container. It's worked so far!


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

I have taken care of some azureus tadpoles and all I used was some clean tuperware containers and some moist paper towels, It seemed to work great. I also would recomend that you put something in the containers, like a cocohut, some moss, a piece of driftwood or something for the critters to hide in. If you do use small tupperware containers you should keep an eye on the temperature in the room because (depending on were you live) the temp. in those containers can drop real fast.


----------

